# Illuminati snowboards?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

they're all but dead now (i believe they are officially done), but they are/were bitchin enough for bryan iguchi


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

From everything I've heard they're high quality. And the guch rips them on the most advanced terrain for the past decade. I think thats def worth something.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

Just bought a Evolver package... darn cheap, 407$US 

I get a Evolver board, Union Force bindings, a Tshirt and gloves

I think I made a good deal!


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Solid!*

second vote for a board that can stand up to Jackson Hole locs giving it their all.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

This is one of the few times you can actually trust a company based on who rode them. If it could hold up to the Guch in JH, it has to be at least decent.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

Darn,

Was on the Illuminati snowboards website couple mins ago, saw a package deal for a Howard board for like 30$ more... wonder if this wouldnt better for me than a Evolver (i'm mostly a freerider, couples times I get to go in some bigger mountain stuff) 

They say the Evolver is more of a all-mountain and the Howard is more of a tapered board, wich I have no clue what it means...

Any toughts on that guys?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You'll be fine on whaou got. It will ride fine in deep and better than the other one on groomers and piste.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

exactly my toughts. Tho I did email Lance Pitman himself again to ask him that, I felt like a freekin noob heh. But what the hell, havnt been on the slopes since like 5 years.

It's good to be back


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

I have two boards from them...Aegis Twin (bamboo FTW) and a Pentagon. My wife has a smaller Pentagon, and my friend bought the Evolver last year. I have nothing but great things to say about them, sucks balls that they are no longer making boards. Their boards are crazy cheap right now, anyone looking for one will get a sweet deal. That Evolver you got is clean looking as hell too, don't mess it up with stickers. The Evolver is what you wanted, not the Howard for what riding you are doing. Enjoy you new gear man!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

I promise man, no stickers will ever touch my board!


----------

